# How long will ammo stay fresh in a mag?



## OldGreg (May 27, 2009)

Howdy!

I've been wondering how long i should keep my pricey 9mm defensive JHP's in a magazine, exposed to the air and climate? I target shoot with ball WWB, but for defensive purposes, i have a mag loaded with expensive Blackhills JHPs. I'll hopefully _never _ be in a situation where i'll need to fire them defensively, so i've wondered about when i should shoot them, and replace with fresh JHP's. 2 months? 6 months? A year? I live in St. Louis, MO.. so we're known for humid climates.

FWIW, I do shoot the JHP's, because we all know i should practice with my carry ammo, but I feel too guilty wasting JHP's on paper targets, so i punch paper holes with WWB about 90% of the time. Am i the only one? I've reserved practicing/shooting the $$ JHP's at 2-liter soda bottles and produce! :smt082

Ps- I rotate which mag they're in once a month, but i'm not as concerned with mag springs as i an with ammo.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Keep them in there until the next time to go to the range? You need to practice with your carry ammo, just as you do with WWB.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ammo, especially the expensive stuff, doesn't "go bad". 

I'll fire a mag full once in a while just to be sure the gun will still feed it and make sure I know what to expect from the ammo, but I'm not really worried about the ammo itself.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

There's been a lot of debate over HG mag springs sacking out. 

But- they've all been debunked. 

The main enemy is case corrosion and, oil ingress from over-lubrication. 

Peeps and, the Government have stored loaded mag for decades w/ no FTF. 
I've personally seen ordinance pulled from mud or burried in dirt only to have it go boom later. 

Check you owners manual or contact the maker regarding long term mag spring compression. 

Personally, I don't thing there's much to worry about regarding the mag springs.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

OldGreg said:


> I've been wondering how long i should keep my pricey 9mm defensive JHP's in a magazine, exposed to the air and climate?


If stored inside a house or enclosed garage, your brass/aluminum/nickle-plated centerfire ammo will stay good for the rest of your life. Stored inside your handgun however *might* be a different story. As already mentioned, excessive oil can migrate, and has the potential of migrating inside a cartridge. Yes, the risk of this has been proven to be extremely low, but I think it is there. At any rate, this possiblility is a moot point, as you need to shoot your carry ammo at least on an occasional basis. Shoot a mag or two once or twice a year (or more, depending on your level of experience), and then load with ammo from the stash you have stored in the house or garage.

BTW, the humidity levels you have are inconsequential as far as ammo is concerned.....


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I mostly switch out the mags at least once a month and shoot a portion of my sd ammo every 3-4 months.
Less it seems now since cost and finding it is tough.


----------



## OldGreg (May 27, 2009)

In all honestey i was thinking that i'd rotate fresh ammo in every 6 months or so. I guess i could've typed that earlier. BUT.. i've never come across any info on ammo freshness (i'll admit to not looking very hard, lol). My standard is 90/10.. 90% WWB, 10% Blackhills or Magtech JHP's. I almost bought some DoubleTap, but then i found a bunch of Blackhills last month.

Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The ammo if stored inside will last a very long long time - I have 3 mags and rotate keeping 2 full and one empty every 3 months or so to keep the mag springs fresh. Not sure I need to, that's just the way I was taught.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Lets see ammo will last a life time or close to it. I shot some that came out of a package dated 1944 a few months back. It was .45acp for a 1911. No problems. Springs don't fatigue out or get weak from being compressed or staying expanded. They wear out from being used.


----------



## OldGreg (May 27, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> The ammo if stored inside will last a very long long time - I have 3 mags and rotate keeping 2 full and one empty every 3 months or so to keep the mag springs fresh. Not sure I need to, that's just the way I was taught.
> 
> :smt1099


Sounds good to me!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

It is recommended by the DOD to rotate your rounds every 3 months if you load and unload your weapon regularly - just so you are not slamming the same round into the chamber over and over. Otherwise as stated it will last a lifetime.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Was this a trick question ?


----------

